# Kindle: Worth it??... "Ya Think?"



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Remember way back on the Forum (and still to this day) all the posts about: *Is Kindle worth it??*

Just the 10 free books that are available currently (not including Secret Vampire because it isn't the entire book): Those ten titles alone are valued at $155.74 kindlebook pricing

I have downloaded _way more_ freebies than that...

Who knows the total $$ I've saved??!! Let's just say that many months ago I said my Kindle has well paid for itself...NOW I can *add:* 
TEN TIMES OVER* !!!*


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

I haven't even gotten my kindle yet and I've already downloaded enough free books to pay for it.  Hopefully it ships out today.  I'm still on Item shipping soon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sjc said:


> Remember way back on the Forum (and still to this day) all the posts about: *Is Kindle worth it??*
> 
> Just the 10 free books that are available currently (not including Secret Vampire because it isn't the entire book): Those ten titles alone are valued at $153.99 kindlebook pricing
> 
> ...


This is the argument women have been using for ages:
Wife: Look, honey, I saved $50 buying this purse on sale! It was only $40!
Husband: You would have saved $40 by not buying the purse!

(Yes, this is an actual conversation I regularly have with my husband.)

I agree completely that the Kindle is cost effective for me because I buy a lot of books. And I downloaded all the free samples, so I also saved $153, and I've only had my Kindle a month and a half. However, I probably wouldn't have purchased all of those books had they not been free... and I probably wouldn't have spent $153 on paperback books during the last month and a half. That's probably more like a four to six month total for me. Or one really good trip to B&N at Christmas, LOL! But there's no doubt to me that Kindle will pay for itself within a year or so.

Betsy


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

thejackylking:  You are going to LOVE it and then some!!  Mine (PAQ...we all name our Kindles) has never left my side not even for a minute since the day I got it.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> This is the argument women have been using for ages:
> Wife: Look, honey, I saved $50 buying this purse on sale! It was only $40!
> Husband: You would have saved $40 by not buying the purse!
> 
> (Yes, this is an actual conversation I regularly have with my husband.)


I have that same conversation with my mom every time I talk to her.

Mom: I went and bought some clothes, but I saved a ton because they were on clearance!
Me: Would have saved more if you didn't buy'em.

But I do the same thing anyway 

As for cost effectiveness of the Kindle...I don't look at it that way. I measure things by enjoyment and how often I use them. And the Kindle was one of the best purchases I've made, if you measure it that way.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

> (PAQ...we all name our Kindles)


No. No we don't.

I do like to read of course and I have saved a lot of money on books by getting as many freebooks that I can. I almost always buy hard cover books so my Kindle books are cheaper than those. Most of the time the prices are equal to or lower than the paperback editions.

Another saver is on shipping cost. Unless I used the very slow super saver shipping, I had to pay shipping on ever book I've ever bought at Amazon. Just that alone adds up to hundreds of dollars.

I don't think anyone can put a price on the wireless downloading of your favorite books. No waiting, no shipping delays, pure instant gratification.

Instant gratification is even available to people with out WN service with the optional computer/ISB route. Still priceless.

Knowing that I'll never be low on books and I can have a new one anytime an anywhere I am (almost) is also priceless.

At this time, I have about 50 books, short stories and samples on my Kindle. I have spent a whopping $18.00. I don't think that's too bad at all.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Vampyre:  I couldn't have said it better.  I wouldn't take the Sony for $100.  Whispernet is GREAT!!!  I love everything about my Kindle.  If there were a fire...I run back in for my Kindle...lol.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

I wouldn't have to.  It's almost always with in arms reach of me.  It goes with me everywhere I go.(except maybe shopping for food)


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Most of the time the prices are equal to or lower than the paperback editions.


This is actually what convinced DH to let me get one. I do like to check our local library, even volunteering there now, but my tastes and theirs just don't match that often.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

My Kindle has paid for itself and then some. There is absolutely nothing I don't like about it. I bought mine for reading only so I am not unhappy about the folders, although I wish they were available for all of you that need them. This is the only gadget I have that provides me with enjoyment everyday. I have always been an avid reader, it is the one thing I can do that takes me away and I am totally unaware of anything else going on. No problems, no cares, no worries, only the joy of reading.

Linda


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

I agree.  The Kindle is nearly perfect for what it was designed for and all of the extra stuff is just icing on the Kake.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

sjc said:


> (PAQ...we all name our Kindles)


Absolutely false.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

So what do you call your? Hey you?


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

MonaSW said:


> So what do you call your? Hey you?


Why would I bother to call it anything at all? It isn't going to come.

I don't make a habit of talking to inanimate objects.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

LOL, touché!


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Is the Kindle worth it? *

Does the sun rise in the east and set in the west?
Does spring come after the winter cold ends?
Is the number 5 greater than the number 4?

*Of course the Kindle is worth it, and many times more!!!*

Steve


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Why would I bother to call it anything at all? It isn't going to come.
> 
> I don't make a habit of talking to inanimate objects.


except Betsy.


----------



## iamc (Dec 4, 2008)

:admission: Sorry, I don't quite get naming my kindle. I love it, but I also love my laptop, and my couch....and they don't have names either. LOL (I am, however, entertained by some of your witty names, snicker)

And to take this back on topic--- Kindle is worth every penny. I'm just a couple weeks in and could not be happier. It has encouraged me to read MORE, and that's priceless. Not enough reading in our world these days...

C


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> except Betsy.


Gee are you suggesting that I'm an inanimate object?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Why would I bother to call it anything at all? It isn't going to come.
> 
> I don't make a habit of talking to inanimate objects.


Just to point out--naming something doesn't mean it has to come when called.































Here, Coquet Queen! Here, Chrysler Building! Here, Wrigley Field! Here, Glamorous Glennis!

Darn, none of them came when I called. That silly Chuck Yeager!


Betsy

(unfortunately, Yeager's autobiography isn't on the Kindle yet--a really good read!)


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

worth it?   oh yes!


I wish I could show my grandmother the Kindle she always said books were magic, And anytime you had a problem you could always find the answer in a book.

and Kindle are magic!! 


(For a woman who never learned to read or write she was amazing) .


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Just to point out--naming something doesn't mean it has to come when called.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Darn, none of them came when I called. That silly Chuck Yeager!
> 
> 
> Betsy
> ...


Remember Sam Shepard as Chuck Yeager? Sigh....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sigh...., indeed!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> Just ask my dog, she never comes unless she happens to feel like it.
> 
> Steve


Just like my husband...



Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Well, aside from the economic aspect (which I completely agree with - that's why Jan and I each got one: the bloody thing pays for itself in relatively short order if you read as much as we do), it's just nice to be able to *read*! With my eyeballs these days, it's gotten *really* hard to read DT books in typical paperback size without getting eye fatigue pretty quickly. But with the Kindle, I just bump the font size up and I'm good to go...


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Absolutely false.


I haven't named mine either. It is definitely is worth the price. The savings in luggage costs alone this year has paid for it, not to mention the cheaper books. Everytime I pack my suitcase I marvel at all the space I have since I don't have to pack a library.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, the packing bonus and the Whispernet are what brought me over (and the Oprah discount).  The fact that books are actually CHEAPER was unexpected!!!

Betsy


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

So *THRILLED* that you all agree with me; glad I started this thread: Kindle is SO worth it *and then some*-- 3 major points for me (though there are many others):

1. I would not have survived those endless doctors' appointments with my Mom and the many to come without my Kindle
2. Don't need my eyeglasses anymore (yay!)
3. Whispernet (such a time saver)
and many more

Who would have ever thought that we could get a *brand new book instantly*: without ever getting off of our asses, getting into the car, driving, getting out of the car, getting the book (or possibly not if sold out or not at library), waiting in line, getting back into the car, driving back home, getting out of the car to go in the house... I'm even getting lazy about using it via usb...I'm mostly whispernet now. We *SAVE* even *more $$* because: I never walked into a store to buy a book without buying other items...(not anymore!!!) LOVE my Kindle, love the savings.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Lets see....
I ALWAYS have it with me.
I just begged for a year to get permission to buy it (but the family loved the idea of it so much they paid for it)
There are only a select few that can touch it. Fewer can hold it. None can walk away with it.
I nearly killed my brother for dropping it.
I've gone green. Books and college notes.

I'd say its well beyond worth it for those reason and then some.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Bast is difintely worth it (yes I named my Kindle)... the convience alone of having the multiple books on one small device is worth it to me.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Is Kindle worth it? DUHHHHH...


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Aside from all the economic answers to the question...

I was only an occasional reader before I got Anabel (yes, my Kindle is named).  I've read more in the 2 weeks I've had my Kindle than the previous two years.  You can't put a price tag on that.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

Same here, I am reading more and a wider range of generes as well. The last part is mainly because I have found many free books that are good but they aren't the type of book I'd normally buy.

An example of this is Caught Stealing by Charlie Houston(free Kindle/$11.13 had back)











I would have never read this or the 2 books that follow it if not for my Kindle. All 3 books are free!

I have also learned that he has 3 more books that are not free but they deal with the type of things I do like so later on I'll be getting them as well.

I hardly ever watch TV or play my computer games anymore. I am either here, reading my Kindle or asleep dreaming about reading my Kindle.

I bet I am not the only one that dreams Kindles.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

The Kindle is definitely worth it! I live an hour from the closest store that sells books. The store only sells "best sellers", so not a huge selection. I have had to order books online and wait and wait. Now, I save gas money and shipping money. I think that alone has paid for the Kindle, who happens to be named Ken.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Of course it's worth it!  I would never go back now.  Too many things I love about it to list.  You all know why it's great!!  Love it so much I bought one for my fiance for Christmas (here any day now....!).  

And nooooo, I didn't name mine either.  Just never felt the need!


----------

